
Stop hesitating. Just go for it - vsloo
https://betterthansure.com/stop-hesitating-8b6ba11da355#.c6quybiqr
======
macscam
Isnt it that like 95 % of startups fail, but sure lets justbe as optimistic as
the hedge fund manager or whatever

